# Continuous fogger



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I made a fogger. I actually made it, although the heat exchangers are purchased, and probably used by a ton of fogger manufacturers.






Ill edit in a few more as I finish them.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

That is friggin' sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Massive amounts of continuous fog...


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im not happy with the amount of fog. I have a ground fogger that puts out more, but it has a reheat cycle. But, I can tweak it. As Itype this, Im holding the record button of a Maestro. My thumb hurts, lol.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh Contraire my friend. You are the new Fog meistro


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Excellent fog chiller!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool man!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks!

Otaku!

You were right. >.>

I'll be taking your advice on the TC feedback. I have a ton of stuff to wade through, so I wont be back on the fogger until next week, if I get lucky.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Um, geez Hippo, we can certainly count on you for taking things to the next level. That is pretty damn cool! It works awesome. Copious amounts of ice to more than sufficiently cool the fog and pick up moisture. Real nice.

That tool box would be cool in the back of my truck with fog rolling out the back!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Very awesome!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. Im going to seal and insulate the cooler side, and install a DC fan, to just slightly pressurize the box. I am thinking about something, but I will make a new thread in "atmosphere" for that, its more technical.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I have Fogger Envy. That is an amazing setup. What fog juice were you using for the test?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive!  How often did you have to replenish the ice?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

The fog juice was a mix of partially empty bottles, so there was some MasterFog fast dissipating, some Froggys, and a mystery cheap bottle. Once I get it all set where I like it, I will play with it and find the best juice.

It eats 60 pounds of ice in 3 hours run non-stop. Once I seal the chiller area, and insulate it, Im hoping to get twice that time, because that is a lot of Ice. It holds 100 pounds of ice if I fill it, lol, I don't want to be doing that every few hours.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hippofeet said:


> It eats 60 pounds of ice in 3 hours run non-stop. Once I seal the chiller area, and insulate it, Im hoping to get twice that time, because that is a lot of Ice. It holds 100 pounds of ice if I fill it, lol, I don't want to be doing that every few hours.


I would seal it but I wouldn't put too much effort into insulating it. The main source of heat is the Hot fog itself. So unless you live in Florida, Insulating the box doesn't doo much for ice longevity.

The bigger benefit was discovered by Lunatic (and friends) He prefers Home made Ice because the cubes are solid all the way through instead of hollow. It has double or better the thermal qualities of store bought ice. If nothing else the cubes will last a little longer.

Your machine is awesome though... Really well done  You MUST Show all of us the home made Fogger part. Tutorial??


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

If I do a tutorial, I want to use one of tstraubs controllers as the brain.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

niblique71 said:


> The bigger benefit was discovered by Lunatic (and friends) He prefers Home made Ice because the cubes are solid all the way through instead of hollow. It has double or better the thermal qualities of store bought ice. If nothing else the cubes will last a little longer.


Thanks Niblique71 for the mention. Coming from a great haunt builder that means a lot to me.

The biggest reason why I use home made ice or buy quality whole cubes at an ice house is there are fewer small pieces of ice in which I have found clogs the ice wall and makes it harder to push the fog through it. But let's face it, ice melts quickly and does it really matter in the long run? I used to think so but now a days I dunno. I think the most important thing about chilling fog is pushing it through the ice no matter what the setup is.

Long live chilled fog!!!
Sorry to get off topic Hippofeet!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

lol, no problem. I don't know how I would make 100 pounds of ice, though, I would need WAY more trays. =)


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Do they even sell ice cube trays anymore? I cant think of the last time I saw normal ice cube trays for sell anywhere?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Me either, but I would bet on Dollar General. I would have to buy their entire stock.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

But with that much ice, it would be a cinch to start stealin' kidneys.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Hippofeet said:


> But with that much ice, it would be a cinch to start stealin' kidneys.


Well you will certainly have the fog machine/ice bed for human organ blackmarket transportation devices market covered!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome job. What size of heaters did you purchase?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hippofeet said:


> lol, no problem. I don't know how I would make 100 pounds of ice, though, I would need WAY more trays. =)


There was a few haunters making there own ice but that doesn't work for me either. I can buy 25-50 lb bags of whole ice cubes at an ice house not too far from me. The smaller bags at the grocery stores have too many small pieces in it. Not to mention how many cubes have melted together into a solid block. It was just my observation back when we were testing Vortex style chillers back in 2006 when I joined HF.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

bourno said:


> Awesome job. What size of heaters did you purchase?


Two 1500 watt heater blocks, but they don't come with metal housings, or insulation. From Ali Express (and I think they are all made at the same factory) you get what is in the picture. They are cheap, but there is shipping.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah, a shout out for the infamous Vortex chiller thread. What a beast....

This is wicked cool Hippofeet! I built a Vortex chiller for my VEI back in the day (along with everyone else) and I WISH it was throwing down this kind of fog continuously. The reheat cycles are horrible, absolutely horrible. I love what you've done here. So cool! (so jealous)


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Daphne, appreciate the kind words. I guess Im jaded on fog machines, now that I know what can be done, it makes me want more. I probably wont ever be totally happy with the output. But it will be a lot of fun trying to get there, lol.


----------

